# Elephant Poaching in Africa



## kimmer (Jan 22, 2011)

Nick Brandt and the Big Life Foundation have some big news. http://bit.ly/htMO6O

Nick started this foundation after learning that most of the elephants that he photographed over the years have been killed by poachers.

Any of you with an interest in photography might enjoy looking at his photographs in his portfolio here: http://bit.ly/fYLJFT


----------



## Candy (Jan 22, 2011)

I love this story. What wonderful people to fight for the rights of these magnificent animals. His photos are absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing. These huge creatures should always be free in the wild and be able to live without harm from humans.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 22, 2011)

Amazing people doing an amazing job!! I wish I had more money......


----------



## terryo (Jan 22, 2011)

Wonderful story! Some of it made me cry, and his pictures are so beautiful and I love black and white.


----------



## Sirius (Jan 22, 2011)

Nick Brandt is one of my favorite photographers and elephants my favorite animals, and this story was really inspiring. What he is doing now has always been my dream and its amazingly inspirational to see what can be accomplished and definitely a motivator for me.

Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## Kalina (Jan 25, 2011)

kimmer said:


> Nick Brandt and the Big Life Foundation have some big news. http://bit.ly/htMO6O
> 
> Nick started this foundation after learning that most of the elephants that he photographed over the years have been killed by poachers.
> 
> Any of you with an interest in photography might enjoy looking at his photographs in his portfolio here: http://bit.ly/fYLJFT



I love Elephants, what a shame what happened to magna (SP) Is no animal sacred. Happy to see the calf survived : )


----------



## harris (Jan 27, 2011)

colinzebra said:


> Current efforts are certainly not enough to stop the poaching of elephants in Africa and I believe that this animal poaching in Africa will continue as long as African people remain poor and hungry as they are today. Developed countries are completely to blame for this problem because they do nothing to stop poverty and hunger in Africa, which indirectly makes poaching in Africa much easier.




Whoa. I want MY country to concentrate on poverty and hunger in MY country. Even if the people of Africa were living in nice houses with fat bellies the poaching would continue, only they'd demand a higher price for the tusk, and there'd still be people willing to pay it. They need to increase the anti poaching armies to stop it. I'd start by opening it up for people of other countries to join.


----------

